# pruning fruit trees



## jlstephanie (Jun 6, 2002)

Hiya! 
Need a little information, please, on our new fruit trees. We've recently purchased, received, and planted some mail-order fruit trees, (grafted, 2-3 foot tall, dwarf stock) and now that they're budding, looks like I will need to pinch off some of the lower buds that are growing out at near ground level. 
My question is this: When is the best time to pinch off their future branches (the buds)?
AND, a couple of the trees have what appears to be dead tops; they have buds growing out down the lower half of their 'trunk'(graft), but the top half has darkened and no growth- so the question about THAT is this; when's the best time to remove that- if it IS dead?
I don't want to get clipper-happy, but I do want to trim them when it's the least traumatic for them.
And, if I may ask one more question: we've dug several dozen -suckers? is that what you call them?- (baby) lilac bushes off my parents' way-outgrown 'Mama' bush, and they've been transplanted and are looking fine. I'd heard recently that it takes lilac bushes 4-5 years of growth before they flower. Is that true?
Sorry for so many questions at one time, but everything's GROWING at one time!


----------



## geofore (Jun 11, 2002)

*pruning*

Try this website: www.ext.vt.edu and put apple trees in the search box and hit search


----------



## jlstephanie (Jun 17, 2002)

Thanks so much for your help! I checked on the site mentioned for the problems I listed, and that gave me enough insight to find a local extension www address. It's given me loads of info that I can use to get them all grown up and productive. Thanks again!


----------

